# Jet Program



## paulsan

Is anyone familiar with the Jet Teaching Program? Is it valid? Anyone here have experience doing the program? Would you recommend it to someone?


----------



## Rube

From what I understand the program itself is very valid but many schools use 3rd parties to supply their teachers which is against the law but they can't find the teachers otherwise and that's where some teachers run into problems with getting paid on time and what not. So if you are going to do JET make sure it's with the program directly and you should be golden. 

And make sure not to use ~san at the end of your name, you only use it for others.


----------



## paulsan

Thanks on both counts!


----------



## Joppa

paulsan said:


> Thanks on both counts!


Paul would be pronouced po-ru in Japan!

To get on JET programme, you have to apply through the Japanese Embassy/Consulate in your own country, and there is an application deadline each year, usually around now for departure next summer.
JET Programme is the official Japanese site for the programme, but there should be a dedicated site on a link from the Japanese Embassy site in your country, if your country is native English-speaking.
This is the one for UK applicants: JET Japan Exchange and Teaching Programme UK


----------

